# Is her head and overall body fine?



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

My thoughts - she's beautiful. However a lot of my thoughts come from my heart rather than my head. I would think a shorter coat would be an asset in your climate! Hopefully the show guys will chime in!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh, the climate isn't a factor. My dad's is the Army so we get transferred every 2-3 years. Presently we are near Cherrapunji, the rainiest place till some years. Here it's cool and humid.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She is very pretty, nice head! She's long in loin and while balanced, lacks front and rear angles. Good shoulder lay back. She definitely needs to grow coat before being shown. It's so hard with the girls because their coat is related to their cycles. Try promoting growth with daily mist/brush and weekly bath and blow dry the month she's due in heat and the subsequent months to help get her in better coat.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, she's due in heat this month (if her bio clock functions as I read)  she had her first heat last year July. When do ur females come in heat?? And what do you mean by blow dry? Like after bathing or something? Please help. Thanks and regards.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

And thank you so much!! Wherever she goes everyone praises her head and cuteness. The breeder said that too. This made us rethink our decision to keep her as a pet. We planned to try our luck with her at showing. We look forward to showing her this show season


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm looking forward to more remarks and suggestions.
Regards


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She is young still at 17 months and her coat may still be growing in. I bet she will look very different in another 12 months.

In the US we use special blower dryers to dry coats on our goldens. Here's a link to a few manufacturers on a suppliers website: Dog Grooming Supplies - Dryers and Accessories - Cherrybrook

As for her looks in the ring, she will do well. I would have her "stack" a bit differently. Her front legs are what we call posting. They are too far forward. The front legs need to be more underneath her. This will give her more front angles than she currently has. Her rear legs are a bit far back. She does not have a lot of front and rear angles, so you need to make sure her legs are set the best as possible to give her as much angles as you can.

She is also toed out a bit on the front. So when you set her up, pick up her leg at the elbow and rotate her front legs. If you over correct as you rotate, when you set the paw back down you will have her feet straight out.

Her topline dropped a bit in the center. I think more conditioning would help. I would definitely get her more exercise to strengthen her back and bring her topline more level.

She has great potential and will really mature a lot over the next 6 to 12months. Have fun and let us know how your adventure goes! Most of us have never been to a dog show in India, so we'd like to hear what it's like!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much Alaska7133 for the advice (I'd love to know your real name)!!! Yes, I'll do as you suggested and will post more pictures tomorrow!!  thanks for the link too!! I'll start exercising her more too!! Thanks a lot! :wavey:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Ask her breeder about her mother's heat cycles, daughter's cycles typically follow their mom's.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Sailor was born 11/2013, she had her first heat mid-July, second in January. Her littermate had her first Oct, don't think she has had her second yet.

With Sailor, we are now at the point of where we are waiting for her to fill out and her coat to fill in.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh yes, I need to ask the breeder about this..... I didn't think of this before (how dumb of me)!! Flare was born October 2013 so, your Sailor and Flare are almost the same age!! Would love to see her pics


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

How to improve her coat? I'm giving her one raw egg daily, along with Royal Canin Golden Retriever Adult.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When you find that secret ingredient let us all know! Lots of claims, nothing you can prove. When your girl matures she will come into her coat. Patience...


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!! Sure!!! I'm also looking for that 'miracle secret ingredient' presently.... LOL


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm wondering if I should show her this year or next year? Any help will be welcomed as always


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would start showing her when you have time and money. She needs to get some experience in the ring. Both with being around a crowd of people and having a judge walk up and touch her. She will need to stack and that takes a little practice. Also how you handle her on a leash. Will you be showing her or will someone else? If you are showing her, I believe you will need to attend some ring craft classes to learn how to show a dog. I would also work on finding out how best to groom her and what products make her coat look the best. If nothing else, at least go to some shows to see how dogs are shown. Work with your breeder to learn the process. Start looking at how to fill out the forms and learn the progression of a championship in India. Lots to learn!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

When I'm trying to get a dog's coat to come in for show, I've used Inflight with good results. 
Inflight Coat Formula, Finally a Coat Supplement that Works!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Inflight did nothing for my dogs...


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

My dad will handle her. We might hire a professional handler. Yes, we do have time and funds. The problem is that we don't have any upcoming shows in our area. There's only one in December. We look forward to shows far away after we shift to the national capital.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

India is a big country with lots of travel time required to get between cities, right?


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, but my dad is in a transferable job and we are hoping to get posted out to New Delhi which hosts a great number of shows. And we are planning to buy a bigger car too.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

But National Highways make things a lot more easier.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Does having bad rear angles make winning difficult? In some comments it was mentioned that she lacks good rear and front angulation, could someone please attach pics or a link to a picture to help me understand angulation better? Thanking you all for the time spared to help me.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Though not the standard your country uses, GRCC has a great illustrated standard that show the skeletal angles.
http://www.grcc.net/files/club_documents/GRCCIllustratedBreedStandard.pdf

Straight or lacking angles are angles that are more open than they should be.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> Her topline dropped a bit in the center. I think more conditioning would help. I would definitely get her more exercise to strengthen her back and bring her topline more level.


This is a really interesting discussion. Thank you for posting this question and for all of the great responses! While I have no interest in showing my dog, it's helpful to read about the correct structure.

I notice a slightly dropped topline in my dog too. He is 8.5 months old. 

Is this generally structural or an indicator that the dog isn't getting enough exercise? 

I've been told to be careful not to over exercise a dog under 2. Are there certain exercises to help strengthen a dog's back and improve the topline? 

I would assume swimming? Unfortunately for me, that isn't possible yet in Michigan (brrrrr!).

Thanks!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

8.5 months is still growing and all kinds of things go out of whack. If it is a girl, depending on lines, she should be back together between 16-30 months boys take longer at 2 years +. Let the puppy grow into adult structure before worrying about ramping up a structured exersise plan.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

LJack said:


> 8.5 months is still growing and all kinds of things go out of whack. If it is a girl, depending on lines, she should be back together between 16-30 months boys take longer at 2 years +. Let the puppy grow into adult structure before worrying about ramping up a structured exersise plan.


It's a boy... so I'll just stick with our walks and back yard fun, and wait  Thank you!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the amazing responses and I'm very thankful to LJack for the helpful link. But can her angles be improved? I'm worried that she has bad rear angulation. Is her angulation bad or fine? Can it be improved?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about your girl. Her angles are set, nothing you can do at this point. So when you show her, utilize her front silhouette more than her side silhouette. There is a good facebook group you can join to help you learn more: Learning to Show Dogs. There are people from all over the world in that group. Relax and have fun. Don't over think it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

From the one picture you posted her rear looks totally fine. I read that comment too and did not agree with it. She actually has more rear angle than front, you wouldn't want any more rear angles. 

I believe in LOTS of FREE exercise for growing dogs. Nothing structured like jogging, biking or a treadmill but lots of free running, swimming, field training. I think dogs who are kept soft as puppies have a hard time regaining form as adults and that's why you see a lot of loose movement and soft toplines in adults.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ I had the same thought. More muscle tone will help the topline. 

Her neck/shoulders mainly look immature to me..... but I'm not sure if that me looking with "boy dog owner" goggles. Or used to seeing ruff there.


----------



## wiznsox (Dec 11, 2007)

Our soon to be 4 year old girl Matilda, had a very similar coat to your Flare at that age. Her first cycle was not until she was 12 months old and now every 9 months or so. This past 18 months, we have been giving Matilda Coconut Oil in her diet. Her coat us absolutely stunning now, not only our thoughts, but our Vet's words too. Flare is still young, if you can, I recommend trying Coconut Oil, it has so many benefits, not only for her coat. Flare is absolutely beautiful, there is nothing like the love of a Golden is there?


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you all so much! Yes I'll try coconut oil. Thanks wiznsox for liking her. She's the sweetest baby I've ever met and yes, there's nothing like the love of a golden ever, ever


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I saw a wonderful golden girl. She looked just perfect and she was a champion. I spoke to her owner and she told me to show Flare after 3 months. I'm happy to get a nice compliment from someone I met for the first time


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Flare's in heat. So I've figured out that she's in season every 9 months. And I noticed that she's been shedding more than last week so I gave her a bath today


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Any tips on how can I help her be more comfy and happy during her heat?


----------

